# Braided Top-Knot



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi ladies:

I saw Arsyn's thread ( http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/117975-libby-knot-french-braided.html , look how cute Libby is!) and I thought it could be fun if all of us post some pics of our little girls in french braids... Here are a couple of mine...


This one was the first time I braided her hair, like two years ago... she was in my lap so quiet that I just had to try the braids on her, I loved to do that hairdo to my lil sis, but she has grown-up and she doesn't allow me to... lucky me: I have Sagirah :HistericalSmiley: (these were taken with an old cell-phone, so bad quality :blush: )
 

... Here we were still at bed (I'm on my pj's :blush: ), she was lying in my chest :wub:


Mommy how do I look?  A close up on the braids  

And here with her hair braided and my glasses... I love how she looks :HistericalSmiley: (she's a little dirty, but focus on the braids please)



(Just to be clear: she was less than 5 sec with my glasses, my sis put them on her for the pic and we took it off real quick, I have asigmatism -very very mild- most people ask me why I use glasses 'cause when they try them they can't see a difference :thumbsup: )


I have more pics of her with the braids (SO much more :blush: )... But now it's your turn ladies!!... Let me see your little girls with their braided top-knot :yes::yes:










​


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I love the French braids! I tried to put Pippa's hair in them since she has much shorter hair on the front of her head that always manage to get out of any topknot I put them in. I did a terrible job-- you all must have very nimble and tiny fingers to put braids in your fluff's hair because I just couldn't do it! Mind you, I French braided my daughter's hair for years (and also did her Arabian's mane and tail for competition!) But I sure haven't gotten the hang of doing my furbabies! I'm wondering if it is because Pippa is a pretty small girl at a bit over 4 lbs, or if it is just me.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Sagi is just 4.5 lb and I have no problems with her... but I have to tell you: she's very, I mean VERY quiet... She lays in my lap, then I start giving her a little massage in her head, then I brush her top knot and do the french braids... On the other hand, I can't even do a regular top-knot on Brito!!, he is WILD!, hahaha


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

very nice job with the braids...and the glasses are cute too. Sorry no top knots or braids to show you, but it will be interesting to see other pics. Someone else has done french braids i'm sure.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I love her braids! I so wish I could do them on Sophie. She won't sit still for long enough. But I do have a question. How long is Sagirah's top hair? I might just have to wait until Sophie's hair is longer to try.


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Sagirah's top hair is long, about 15cm in the pictures, just 2 days ago I trimmed it alittle bit, so now it must be something aroung 13 cm.
How long is you baby's hair? I think with 7-9 cm I still would be able to braid her hair, she lay soooo quiet in my lap.


----------



## Krieng (Jul 30, 2011)

Look nice and neat


----------

